
Apple stock trading halted; pending news imminent - golfer
https://twitter.com/CNBCnow/status/1080576067436494848
======
steverb
Apple lowered revenue guidance to $84 billion, down from the $89 to $93
billion it had previously projected. The company lowered gross margin to about
38 percent from between 38 percent and 38.5 percent.

From: [https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/02/apple-warns-
on-q1-results.ht...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/02/apple-warns-
on-q1-results.html)

------
Dunedan
> BREAKING: Apple warns on Q1 results

My guess is that the round of price increases we saw last year was too much,
so more and more people decided to switch away from Apple.

~~~
Despegar
>While we anticipated some challenges in key emerging markets, we did not
foresee the magnitude of the economic deceleration, particularly in Greater
China. In fact, most of our revenue shortfall to our guidance, and over 100
percent of our year-over-year worldwide revenue decline, occurred in Greater
China across iPhone, Mac and iPad.

It was China actually.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18810469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18810469)

